# Geiler Angeltag,danke an das pro tack team!!



## MANSKE (22. Januar 2007)

hier ein kleiner bericht eines für mich wohl unvergesslichen angeltages:
Vorgeschichte:
ich habe mit 3 angelkollegen im letzten jahr beim pro tack cup mitgeangelt,und war mit 0 fischen, wie meine kollegen, nicht sehr erfolgreich.doch da wegen der schwierigen bedingungen mehrere angler ohne erfolg waren,entschied sich das pro tack team einen
sonderpreis auszugeben.ein gemeinsames angeln inkl. würmer mit den jungs vom team.also alle "schneiderangler", darunter auch ein gewisser Thom.. Fische.(voller name der red. bekannt ) in einen lospott und dann wurde von den jeweiligen "angelpaten" gezogen.es stellte sich heraus, dass ich dabei mehr glück hatte als beim angeln, denn der erste name den a.bu zog war meiner!
also telefonummer getauscht zwecks terminabsprache und dann war ich gespannt was mich erwartete.

als ich dann im neuen jahr von a.bu den anruf bzw den termin bekommen hatte,war die freude natürlich gross.es sollte der 20.01.07 sein.

wir trafen uns am rastdorfer kreuz und sind dann von dort aus nach kalifornien gefahren wo ich bis dato selber noch nie geangelt habe.zu meiner verwunderrung freute sich a.bu über das um 1.50m !! zurücklaufende wasser und den westlichen rückenwind stärke 8 in böen 10!! ich habe mit allem gerrechnet ,nur nicht mit fisch!|kopfkrat 

nachdem wir die anderen jungs(4 vom pro tack team und 2 mitgewinner,darunter auch besagter thom..fisch.. der beim losen auch glück hatte)begrüßt haben,sollte es auch losgehen.

also gerödel zum strand und schnell das beachbody aufgebaut was sich bei dem sturm alleine als nicht so einfach erwies|uhoh: ,naja dachte ich also erstmal das dreibein aufbauen.als ich dieses von meiner rutentasche gelöst hatte kam a.bu der gesehen hat das ich mit dem zelt so meine probleme hatte und bot mir seine hilfe an.also dreibein neben die rutentasche gelegt und zelt aufbauen!nach getaner arbeit drehte sich a.bu richtung wasser und sagte "wat schwimmt den da?"

es war meine rutentasche!

die ,nachdem ich das dreibein abmontiert hatte sich als zu leicht für den sturm erwies und sich jetzt mit einem affenzahn grobe richtung fehmarn von dannen machte!|uhoh: natülich mit inhalt!4 ruten 1 rolle

aber ich bin ja ein ganzer mann,also aussziehen und rein ins vergnügen.doch nach ca 35 m im 8 grad warmen wasser habe ich mir dann doch überlegt ,das es mit dem mann sein eigentlich nicht so wichtig ist und mann angeln ja im gegensatz zur gesundheit ja kaufen kann .auch a.bu´s versuche mit geziehlten würfen mit der eilig zusammenmontierten angel sie doch noch an land zu bekommen blieben ohne erfolg.
tja da waren 1... euronen dahin!:v jetzt natürlich nicht mehr so gut gelaunt wollte ich nach hause,doch a.bu sagte mir ich könne von ihm ersatzruten bekommen und überredete mich zu bleiben.ok,dachte ich,was hilft es über verschüttete milch zu klagen,also blieb ich.prompt kam auch seine frau mit den ruten,und nach bestaunen der lackierung(rot und kawasakigrün!)erzählte a.bu mir das er mit den ruten schon so einige preise gewonnen hätte,darunter auch ein dritter platz bei der deutschen meisterschaft.und als op das nicht schon toll genug wäre damit zu angeln hat er sie mir GESCHENKT!!

DAFÜR NOCHMAL 1000 DANK a.bu!!!!!!!

so nun zum eigentlichem thema:

ich war noch dabei meine neuen ruten fertigzumachen als a.bu schon mit freudigen blick zu seiner rutenspitze bemerkte:"oh das ist ein guter!"etwas fassungslos stand ich auf ging zu ihm und sah wie er mal eben einen 62´er dorsch auf den strand zog.es war noch hell!"heute hatt hier jeder seine fische,glaub mir"

er sollte recht behalten,denn als es dämmerte war es kaum zu glauben,obwohl das wasser noch zurücklief zog er einen nach dem anderen,doublettenweise,mit grössenansage während des drills!!!ich bin wirklich kein schleimer aber das war ehrfurchtergreifend!!

selbst ich der im schnitt 3 fische nach hause bringt hatte mit 5 guten dorschen und einer 47´ger meerforelle einen traumtag!

ganz zu schweigen von den anderen:
a.bu : 28 dorsche davon 4 über 60 (oder 5?)

jetzt angaben ohne gewähr:
thom.. fisch..: 22
alex :10 
sven :14
tackle :24
frank :22 mit den namen bin ich mir nicht sicher,näheres bald bestimmt auf der pro tack seite.

ich konnte viel für mich mitnehmen und a.bu hat mit seinen tipps ,und sehr ausführlichen erklärungen mein vorurteil das teamangler arogante säcke sind vollkommen wiederlegt.

das soll keine lobeshymne auf ein team oder eine einzelne person sein,war (bis auf die geschichte mit der angeltasche)

ein geiler angeltag!!:m 

ps:wer fehler findet,darf sie behalten


----------



## sunny (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Geiler Angeltag,danke an das pro tack team!!*

Klasse Sache, dass du trotz des Verlustes deiner Tasche inkl. Inhalt dem Tag noch soviel positives abgewinnen kannst #6 . Wäre gern dabei gewesen.


----------



## prophet12 (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Geiler Angeltag,danke an das pro tack team!!*

Petri Heil,schöner Bericht
Schöne Grüße aus Kiel Altenholz
Prophet12


----------



## degl (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Geiler Angeltag,danke an das pro tack team!!*

@MANSKE,


#6#6#6#6#6

Ich finde es toll wenn einer auch mal über die "wahre Teamfähigkeit" von Anglern schreibt.

Unterm Strich doch ein goile Angeltag

gruß degl


----------



## Hechthunter21 (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Geiler Angeltag,danke an das pro tack team!!*



MANSKE schrieb:


> hier ein kleiner bericht eines für mich wohl unvergesslichen angeltages:
> Vorgeschichte:
> ich habe mit 3 angelkollegen im letzten jahr beim pro tack cup mitgeangelt,und war mit 0 fischen, wie meine kollegen, nicht sehr erfolgreich.doch da wegen der schwierigen bedingungen mehrere angler ohne erfolg waren,entschied sich das pro tack team einen
> sonderpreis auszugeben.ein gemeinsames angeln inkl. würmer mit den jungs vom team.also alle "schneiderangler", darunter auch ein gewisser Thom.. Fische.(voller name der red. bekannt ) in einen lospott und dann wurde von den jeweiligen "angelpaten" gezogen.es stellte sich heraus, dass ich dabei mehr glück hatte als beim angeln, denn der erste name den a.bu zog war meiner!
> ...


 

Es tut mir leid aber soviel haben meine Augen nicht mehr ertragen an Lesestoff... 

Grüsse aus Indien|wavey:


----------



## MANSKE (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: Geiler Angeltag,danke an das pro tack team!!*

nimm 1 satz pro tag,dat reicht in indien.

mal im ernst, ist nicht so einfach so einen aufsatz zu schreiben,deshalb noch einen dank an alle die sich die mühe machen,da ich fangberrichte auch gerne lese.!


----------



## FalkenFisch (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: Geiler Angeltag,danke an das pro tack team!!*



Hechthunter21 schrieb:


> Es tut mir leid aber soviel haben meine Augen nicht mehr ertragen an Lesestoff...


 
|kopfkrat Ich kann mich an (Reise-)Berichte erinnern, die waren sogar noooooch länger. Und ich hab´ die sogar gelesen und fand das gut.

Also eher ein DANKE an diejenigen, die sich die Mühe machen, ausführliche Berichte zu schreiben!

Wer sich mit dem Lesen dieser paar Zeilen, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, überfordert fühlt, darf den Thread auch gern überspringen.


----------



## sunny (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: Geiler Angeltag,danke an das pro tack team!!*



Hechthunter21 schrieb:


> Es tut mir leid aber soviel haben meine Augen nicht mehr ertragen an Lesestoff...



Wie meinst du das denn???



@MANSKE 

Ich finde deinen ausführlichen Bericht gut #6 . Weiter so.


----------



## Maurice (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: Geiler Angeltag,danke an das pro tack team!!*

hi
sehr guter bericht konnte in einwandfrei lesen.schade um deine angeltasche aber dafür hasse von einem profi die angel geschenkt gegriegt da kannste dich ja drüber freuen.wäre gern dabei gewesen würde auch gern ma mit so einen profi angeln gehen naja vielleicht klapt das ja irgendwann noch ma


----------



## Peter 25 (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: Geiler Angeltag,danke an das pro tack team!!*

Ein toller Bericht, weiter so

               Gruß   Peter     #h


----------



## Hechthunter21 (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: Geiler Angeltag,danke an das pro tack team!!*

bevor hier wer was in den Falschen Hals bekommt;+  es war einfach zu spät FÜR MICH um noch soviel zu Lesen 
...
und ja auch ich finde Berichte dieser Art Toll:vik: !
Aber halt alles zu seiner (meiner Indien Zeit;+ ) da ich Müde war wie Humme.

Grüsse aus Indien#h


----------



## BennyO (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: Geiler Angeltag,danke an das pro tack team!!*

Also danke für den Bericht.
Da hast du ja einen schönen Tag gehabt.



Gruß Benny


----------



## Hendrik (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: Geiler Angeltag,danke an das pro tack team!!*

Manke - mein Teamkollege :q :q  Vielen Dank für den tollen Bericht, war ja richtig Action bei euch - war das Wasser nicht ein wenig zu kalt zum baden :q  
... Nein, im Ernst - tut mir echt leid mit Deiner Ausrüstung!
Wenigstens noch recht gut gefangen #6


----------

